

Full.social – an idea in the works - rlafranchi
https://full.social

======
smt88
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FriendFeed](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FriendFeed)
<\- just shut down

~~~
rlafranchi
So not a promising future, but at least I gained some knowledge about working
with various APIs.

~~~
smt88
That experience with the APIs is very valuable, so your work was definitely
worthwhile.

Very few solo, self-funded, consumer-focused SaaS products go anywhere. The
number is very close to zero. So it may be a great idea, but it's very hard to
get a user base and then monetize it enough to cover your costs.

For this particular concept, I just think most people are using only one
social network. The people who are on many are probably power users, and
they'll mostly be interested in publishing (e.g. HootSuite).

~~~
rlafranchi
Thanks for the advice, I'm currently building my portfolio to attract
potential employers, So I'm hoping someone will see the value in my work.

